
Pidgin has officially abandoned support for Facebook XMPP - wslh
http://murga-linux.com/puppy/viewtopic.php?p=877882&sid=a988189dfbe7020323762a34e0a36b10
======
wslh
Or is it the other way around?
[http://developers.slashdot.org/story/15/07/16/131254/faceboo...](http://developers.slashdot.org/story/15/07/16/131254/facebook-
finally-ends-xmpp-support-for-3rd-party-chat)

